# Dog breast lump



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Hiya, i found a breast lump on my five year old boxer. its long and flattish with bumps that feel like little grapes.
She's been to the vets and i'm having it took out and tested this thurs and as she's young and has been spayed i'm hoping it will be nothing serious.
out of interest has anyone else had experience of this?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cats yes dogs no, Fingers crossd for you both. If it is anything the vets can do a mammary strip but hopufully its nothing bad as it usually an older unspayed bitch problem.Keep us updated Fingers crossed


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

My mothers 17 year old Jack Russell has been suffering from Mammary Tumours for a number of years. He removed one but 2 came back and because of her age and the fact they don't affect her, he's now leaving them be.

They can be full removed (Mammary strip) and it is a very successful op if taken early. Mammary tumours are quite common really.

Hope everything goes ok for your Girl.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, its probably nothing terrible but with lumps i started to worry about cancer! 
but she seems good in herself, i'll keep you updated.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mammary tumours are not always in unspeyed bitches.
My friends Sibe has just had two mammary tumours removed, cost £400, and she has been speyed for 4 years. She is nearly 10 though.

Going by experience once they have tumours they return throughout the rest of the dogs life unfortunately.
Removal is usually successful and give the dog a new lease of life but as I said, in our experience, they have always returned.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah my boxer x has this 2 1/2 years ago - it grew quite large really quickly to by the time we got her in and had it operated on!!!! she's 14 yrs old though but we havent had any reoccurance yet (fingers crossed)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What I should have said was not common in early spayed bitches(under 2 years old)


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Our G.S.D had a lump in her mammary glands they took all one side of them away....but she lived a long time after the op, fingers crossed for yours.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Just to add. We lost our GSD last April. She was 14.
She developed a Tumour in her Mammory glands at 12. Vet would not remove due to her age and size as she was too much of a risk under general.
She lived another 2 years with it the size of a tennis ball. However age got the better of her and her bowels and bladder went and she went down hill in a week. So before she lost more weight and wasn't able to still run round we saved her Diginty and had her PTS.
It was a harsh choice but she was 14 which for a GSD is bloody good.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

that is a good age, she must have been well loved.


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

My cousins Boxer had to have a couple of cysts removed and was told by the vet that Boxers are prone to cysts. You may be able to find info on the net about this. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

had the lump removed and its being tested, at a cost of £375.
she seems fine in herself tho and i'll know more in 10 days.
It was funny tho because they said to pick her up at 4pm but by 1pm i got a call saying she was awake and kept letting herself out of her cage and into different rooms :lol2: the minx.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My Old GSD used to do this when she was at vets for a couple of ops etc.They had to chain the cage door shut or she met them in another room:lol2:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Hiya just to update, spook has recovered well but the lump was cancerous, came as a suprise as shes only 5 but i've discussed with the vet and am going to monitor her in the hope no more lumps appear. thanks from me and spook for all comments and well wishes :flrt:


----------

